# help?



## X (Jan 31, 2009)

ok, my computer runs fine normally, but if i play any game that runs full screen, it turns off by itself, without warning, and gives me the "windows shut down unexpectedly" message. any ideas on what caused this? or how i can fix it?

running vista home premium 32bit.
Intel Centrino duo 1.5 gigahertz processor (dual core)
250 gig hard drive.
ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT
3 gigs of ram.
its a laptop.

it worked fine up till Wednesday of last week.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds like it's overheating.

Have you tried using a compressed air duster to blow out the ventholes of your notebook? Also, have you tried using your notebook's power utility to set the fans to run? You might also turn down the settings in-game to try and keep the heat down. Keep the computer on a flat, hard surface, and maybe look into using a cooling pad of some sort (typically they are powered via USB and have fans and a USB hub built in, so they're actually kind of handy). A cooling pad would be especially useful if your notebook's fans have failed, though you should really look into getting it serviced if that's the case. Also possible is that the heatsink has come off the video card, but that's not likely.

What brand is the laptop?


----------



## X (Jan 31, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Sounds like it's overheating.
> 
> Have you tried using a compressed air duster to blow out the ventholes of your notebook? Also, have you tried using your notebook's power utility to set the fans to run? You might also turn down the settings in-game to try and keep the heat down. Keep the computer on a flat, hard surface, and maybe look into using a cooling pad of some sort (typically they are powered via USB and have fans and a USB hub built in, so they're actually kind of handy). A cooling pad would be especially useful if your notebook's fans have failed, though you should really look into getting it serviced if that's the case. Also possible is that the heatsink has come off the video card, but that's not likely.
> 
> What brand is the laptop?



its a gateway, the fans work fine, its already on a chill pad. ill try blowing out the vents.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 31, 2009)

My Vaio does the same thing when watching movies at full screen.  It is almost 3 years old and it just cant push the video anymore at full screen.  Its a heat issues, I have it on a dual fan pad.  I am also pushing a 23" monitor off it also, so I know its heat.  

Also you might want to upgrade your video drivers if you have not.  That might be the cause.


----------



## Charybdis (Feb 1, 2009)

Could be dust caught inside, blocking the air flow.


----------



## X (Feb 1, 2009)

well, i went through my system and found out that my graphics card is an ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT. if that will help with anything.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> well, i went through my system and found out that my graphics card is an ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT. if that will help with anything.



the Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT remeains pretty cool, even on full throttle, i couldnt find any complaints about it.
do you have the latest graphics drivers? that might be the cause


----------



## X (Feb 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> the Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT remeains pretty cool, even on full throttle, i couldnt find any complaints about it.
> do you have the latest graphics drivers? that might be the cause



i just tried to update them a second ago, windows said it was the latest -_- 
knowing that, i should probably try downloading directly from their site.


----------



## X (Feb 1, 2009)

ok, updated the drivers, cleaned out the dust, restarted my pc, did an error check, virus scan and nothing came up.  and the problem is still there! i should probably note that it only does this when i am playing a game running off of steam. it just shuts down without notification or warning.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 1, 2009)

I would agree with Runefox. For it to suddenly shut down with no warning sounds like the processor overheating and switching off to stop it frying itself. Try downloading Speedfan If your motherboard supports it it should tell you the temperatures of your HD and CPU etc.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 1, 2009)

Something in your system has come loose, mabey the ram stick or graphics card, make sure they are inserted properly and that all the drivers are up to date on them

Also: GOD DAMN IT LAPTOPS ARENT MENT FOR GAMING!!

fuck sake


----------



## X (Feb 1, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> Something in your system has come loose, maybe the ram stick or graphics card, make sure they are inserted properly and that all the drivers are up to date on them
> 
> Also: GOD DAMN IT LAPTOPS AREN'T MEANT FOR GAMING!!
> 
> fuck sake



it worked fine for the last year.

and it only sudenly shuts down like that when i am playing a game on steam, like tf2 or gmod.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 1, 2009)

The thing is.. laptops are not ment for gaming. 

Over the year you've probably fucked up your graphics card, memory and processor.


----------



## Raithah (Feb 1, 2009)

mrredfox: Mind educating those of us not so familiar with computers on the specifics of that? My friend overclocked their laptop before, I hope that doesn't make it asplode or anything.

On to the problem at hand: without knowing why your computer keeps on restarting, it's really hard to fix it. Try [this] knowledge base article from Microsoft; it disables the automatic restart 'feature' upon encountering a blue screen. I recall from another thread that, when something goes wrong with the computer, the info is stored in your [event log]; maybe take a look in there to see if anything looks odd?


----------



## Runefox (Feb 1, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> The thing is.. laptops are not ment for gaming.
> 
> Over the year you've probably fucked up your graphics card, memory and processor.


Clearly, you've never seen a Falcon Northwest Fragbook. That having been said, a notebook with a 2400XT isn't really meant for gaming, no, but it should be more than capable.

I'm in agreement with Raithah; Try and figure out if it's a bluescreen or what, and you might actually have a hardware problem on your hands if it's not overheating (likely a hard drive or RAM problem). The Event Log should show errors relating to the hard drive under the System log if it's the hard drive; Otherwise, you may wish to download Memtest86+ and give that a shot. It's a bootable CD that you can burn that will automatically run through your system's RAM and verify that it's working properly. Give it one or two "Passes" and if any errors occur, you need to replace your RAM.

EDIT: Looks like Memtest86+'s website seems to be inaccessible right now. You can use regular old Memtest86 in the meantime.


----------



## X (Feb 3, 2009)

ill try memtest then, i checked the event logs under hardware, but nothing showed up.

edit: new problem, my disk drive wont read or write to disks -_-


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine occasionally does it and I just call overheating. It stopped for a looong while after it said the problem with the wireless adaptor (wha?) and fixed but it's started again though rarely.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> The thing is.. laptops are not ment for gaming.
> 
> Over the year you've probably fucked up your graphics card, memory and processor.


 Unless you have a laptop meant for gaming like I do. ASUS F3 series with a 8600GT nVidia. Believe it is an 8600GT, something like that.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 3, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> ill try memtest then, i checked the event logs under hardware, but nothing showed up.
> 
> edit: new problem, my disk drive wont read or write to disks -_-



Does it show up in my computer still? Uninstall it in device manager then click "Scan for new hardware" or reboot and let it reinstall.


----------

